# Error code 14



## joy@disney

Every time we try to sign into Disney+ we get this incorrect password error. So we change our password and it logs us in. But when we close the app it logs us out. We go to sign in with the password we just made and we get this error again. Anyone else having this problem. TIA


----------



## Bill007

Not here.


----------



## cbutterfield783

Same problem here!!


----------



## joy@disney

cbutterfield783 said:


> Same problem here!!


Have you been able to get any help. I spent over 2 hours waiting for a live chat last night. Then finally went to bed.


----------



## cbutterfield783

Once I reset my password again and was able to get in I realized I hadn't verified my account. Once I verified my account (which asked me to change my password) it worked again.  It hasn't been long enough to know if this will hold today or not.  I am crossing my fingers!  It is nice to know I am not the only one having issues.


----------



## bugs0719

I'm having the same problem.  I'm signed in on my computer, but unable to sign in on my ipad or on Roku.  Anyone find any solutions?


----------



## Chaitali

I'm also having the same problem, no solution yet.  My husband was able to sign in on his phone the morning of the launch but we haven't been able to sign in on any other device since then.  The sign in on the phone is the only one that works.


----------



## karazax

Same problem here.  Logged in on 2 appleTV's and my iphone on launch day, but can't log in any new device.  I haven't tried resetting the password yet, though I am confident I am using the correct password and the logged in devices are still working normally.


----------



## Chaitali

Ok, we just did the forgot password thing and changed it to the same password.  Now it works and we can log in on all of our devices.


----------



## Sarmed

joy@disney said:


> Every time we try to sign into Disney+ we get this incorrect password error. So we change our password and it logs us in. But when we close the app it logs us out. We go to sign in with the password we just made and we get this error again. Anyone else having this problem. TIA


Ok I was having this issue as well and every time I got logged out or tried logging into a new device I had to do the password reset get the 6 digit code and reset password to same thing, it worked but a pain to have to repeat over and over. So I decided to actually make a new password that is considered strong and I haven’t had that error code yet, logged out and logged back in multiple times and no more error code 14


----------



## Sarmed

bugs0719 said:


> I'm having the same problem.  I'm signed in on my computer, but unable to sign in on my ipad or on Roku.  Anyone find any solutions?


Ok I was having this issue as well and every time I got logged out or tried logging into a new device I had to do the password reset get the 6 digit code and reset password to same thing, it worked but a pain to have to repeat over and over. So I decided to actually make a new password that is considered strong and I haven’t had that error code yet, logged out and logged back in multiple times and no more error code 14


----------



## mpholic

I can no longer login to Disney+ on my phone (it previously worked fine). Disney+ still works on my streaming box (NVidia shield). I even logged out and back in on streaming box still works ok. I changed the password (via streaming box), logged out and back in with new password, still works. I can log into my Disney+ account on my pc.

When I try to login on my phone, I enter my email address and press continue and I get an error code 83. I don't even get as far as it asking for my password. Live Chat is useless since you never get anybody.

I just installed the Disney+ app onto my Xbox One console and it worked perfectly. no problems with log on so it is not an account problem.


----------



## Chaitali

mpholic said:


> I can no longer login to Disney+ on my phone (it previously worked fine). Disney+ still works on my streaming box (NVidia shield). I even logged out and back in on streaming box still works ok. I changed the password (via streaming box), logged out and back in with new password, still works. I can log into my Disney+ account on my pc.
> 
> When I try to login on my phone, I enter my email address and press continue and I get an error code 83. I don't even get as far as it asking for my password. Live Chat is useless since you never get anybody.
> 
> I just installed the Disney+ app onto my Xbox One console and it worked perfectly. no problems with log on so it is not an account problem.


I think error code 83 is a server issue.  "Error 83 is one of the most common errors. When the servers are overloaded and your Disney+ session can't connect to the servers fast enough to pass a DRM/account check — or can't connect at all — Error 83 is what Disney+ displays when it can't play your video as requested. "

More details at https://www.androidcentral.com/error-83-disney-plus


----------

